# Women's Bladder Problem



## Pat-wcWI (Oct 28, 2012)

I have a burning sensation and the feeling I have to go often, although a small amount.
Three years ago infection and cancer were ruled out so the Dr. prescribed meds for cystitis. I kind of thought caffeine was making it worse so gave it up at that time, got better and quit taking the meds.
Now it is back with a vengeance and although I have given up caffeine again, I have to take the meds for relief.
Is there anything natural that I can take to sooth my bladder and still drink some caffeine? I like an occasional cappacino or half/caff to give me a boost in the morning. I never was a heavy coffee drinker. I do not drink soda, but need a chocolate fix occasionally. :help:


----------



## BlackFeather (Jun 17, 2014)

My wife always used cranberries or the juice for urinary tract problems.


----------



## Pat-wcWI (Oct 28, 2012)

Thank you, BF, but it doesn't help.


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

*LAST* time you did not have a UTI. This time you might. I would get that checked again if it were me.

It might also be something else you are eating: I USED to be able to eat BBQ chips but when I eat them now I burn when I relieve myself. Ironically enough, onions used to be my trigger and now I can eat them!

My body hates me.


----------



## susang (Sep 28, 2014)

After years of fighting UTI, I finally went to a good urologist and found out I have Interstitial Cystitis. I have known a few woman with this some respond to DMSO injected into bladder, this did not work for me. I gave up soda, caffeine... nothing helped. On occasion I take meds for frequency, going on any road trip with me can be hard, to many bathroom stops. I also have a procedure (bladder hydro distention) done every 10-18 months. It stretches the bladder and is very helpful. Maybe you need to talk to a urologist about this.


----------



## Paumon (Jul 12, 2007)

It's possible you might have a build up of small bladder stones blocking the urethra. They cause those symptoms. Try drinking lots of water for a few days to flush out the bladder and see if that relieves the burning sensation and frequent need to urinate.


----------



## Pat-wcWI (Oct 28, 2012)

Thank you all for your replies. It has gotten a lot better after taking the meds for a few days and being several days farther away from caffeine.
I will talk to my dr. about it again at my next physical exam.


----------



## vicki in NW OH (May 10, 2002)

I have IC also. Strictly following the IC diet helps some. I had to change the water I drink also. Sitting, allergies, stress, and cold weather makes my IC worse. Over on the IC network, they do not recommend any caffeine. This is a miserable disease. Prevention magazine ranked it no. 3 of the 10 most painful conditions. 

Cranberry juice is not a remedy for IC. It makes it worse because it is acidic. 

http://www.ic-network.com/


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Were I in your situation, I would experiment with foods/drinks that kept my digestive system in an alkaline state rather than an acidic one. Topping this off with Kefir milk for digestive health would be good too. I'm not saying this would work; however, with "acidic" foods contributing to your problem, it sure wouldn't hurt to give this alkaline diet a try.


----------



## Pat-wcWI (Oct 28, 2012)

I'm sorry I am late getting back to you who replied. The problem went away after I was treated for a urinary infection. It started up again in a few days so once again I quit caffeine without much relief. THEN I quit even decaff coffee and there is no problem any more. I can drink tea, but sure miss my coffee.


----------

